# Davidson's Gun Locator



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

Any experience using Davidson's Gun Locator online, and having them ship the gun to a local retailer? I'm interested in a CZ but live in Delaware and none of the local stores within hours sells CZ. Is their lifetime guarantee any good? Thanks. --Werps


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Werps said:


> Any experience using Davidson's Gun Locator online, and having them ship the gun to a local retailer? I'm interested in a CZ but live in Delaware and none of the local stores within hours sells CZ. Is their lifetime guarantee any good? Thanks. --Werps


I have used their guarantee. It is excellent.

I always find what I want and get initial pricing from the Gun Locator, then go see my buddy that is a Davidsons outlet and let him actualy place the order. I see no reason to believe the online order routine they offer would not work just as well. They usualy have it to my dealer within 3 to 4 days. Sooner if I wish to pay extra freight. If memory serves me I have purchased 10 guns from them. That should indicate how much I trust them.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of the shops I deal with is tied in with Davidson and I have heard noboby complaining about them. I have only used them one time and I am happy.


----------



## Thunder 9 (Nov 4, 2007)

If everybody stood behind their guarantee like Davidson's, none of us would ever have another complaint. 

Unfortunately I had to use their guarantee. 

Fortunately Davidson's word was gold.


----------

